# What to do when riding my new horse for the first time?



## katieluvshorses (25 July 2015)

I have recently got a new horse and have not ridden him yet. I know not to jump but just wondering what to do so that we get used to each other!? Any advice is appreciated... Thank you


----------



## be positive (25 July 2015)

It depends on your facilities, the age and experience of the horse and yourself, did you try him out properly? if so a version of what you did then, maybe a little time in the school to give you a chance to feel how he is then go out for a hack, unless he is very young get on with it and get him in a routine similar to what he was in previously. 
I don't like to leave them too long before riding, often they get ridden the day they arrive, it usually helps them settle in more quickly if they are worked when they are used to being ridden regularly, take your time to build up how much you do there is no rush to do everything but equally if it is the right horse you should be able to enjoy it without worrying about doing things wrong, have fun that is why you bought him.


----------



## tallyho! (25 July 2015)

What a strange poll this seems to be... could you elaborate?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 July 2015)

katieluvshorses said:



			I have recently got a new horse and have not ridden him yet. I know not to jump but just wondering what to do so that we get used to each other!? Any advice is appreciated... Thank you 

Click to expand...

I am in that situation too, once bloods arrived I will be picking up my new mare soon


----------



## katieluvshorses (25 July 2015)

He is a 5 year old gelding. I tried him out but only with flatwork. He is amazing with flatwork but quite green when jumping. Thanks for your advice...


----------



## wkiwi (28 July 2015)

I would start by leading him around the work area (arena/paddock) and the whole property. Let him have a good look around and get 'chilled out' in a new place. 
Then start with small circles so that you feel safe on your new horse. Check out the brakes - how long does it take him to respond to walk-halt? and to trot-walk? Feel your way as to whether he has been taught the aids exactly the way you use them - there will probably be a bit of mis-communication to start with even though you have had a ride on him already. Think of someone talking to you in english, but with a completely different dialect (e.g. cockney vs scottish); it would be unusual for him to understand everything you want perfectly from the word go. 
Plan on lots of transitions and circles/turns; keep him busy but don't get him wound up. 
tell him good boy everytime he does something you want, and talk to him; it is a big change for a 5yo to suddenly have a new home and owner, so they do sometimes take a while to settle in. Leave any jumping for a few weeks until you have ironed out the finer points of the aids. 
Watch out also for the point where he goes "Hmmm, I wonder if she really means it..." Not all horses do this but most will do it at least to some extent in the first month or so. Be firm but fair. 
And enjoy him!!!


----------

